# Replacement of Fog Light Problem



## BigDog9721 (Jan 11, 2004)

Help... I tried to pull out my drivers side fog light and broke the plastic snap that holds in the fog light... I read the owners manual AFTER I broke it... anything I can do to fix it? Or can I go to BMW and get it replaced un my extended warranty? I've already got a new fog light.... I know... I know... I should have read the manual FIRST...


----------



## sealbeach740 (Sep 5, 2003)

Big Dog said:


> Help... I tried to pull out my drivers side fog light and broke the plastic snap that holds in the fog light... I read the owners manual AFTER I broke it... anything I can do to fix it? Or can I go to BMW and get it replaced un my extended warranty? I've already got a new fog light.... I know... I know... I should have read the manual FIRST...


You'll need to convince BMW that the fog light broke without your "help". Otherwise, it won't be covered. Good luck.


----------



## ibew595 (Jan 18, 2004)

Big Dog said:


> Help... I tried to pull out my drivers side fog light and broke the plastic snap that holds in the fog light... I read the owners manual AFTER I broke it... anything I can do to fix it? Or can I go to BMW and get it replaced un my extended warranty? I've already got a new fog light.... I know... I know... I should have read the manual FIRST...


If it is the clip that you release the foglight by inserting something in the hole nest to the foglight...I just replaced it myself. $6.00 part! Cheapest thing I will ever buy for the car.
Details. you have to remove the center lower grill to gain acess to the screw which holds the clip in..


----------



## tjohan (Mar 5, 2005)

*Foglight Clip: Where do you purchase?*

Where did you purchase the clip?


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

When a fog light on my '01 740 broke in the same fashion as yours (just different circumstances), I ended up buying a new one for about $100 online from some place in California. I do not even remember their name. I installed it myself - just connected the cables and inserted it in.


----------

